# Shots the missus took over spring break



## biggdogg (Apr 10, 2017)

We stayed in a cabin at Tugaloo State Park on Lake Hartwell. These are some shots my wife got at Tugaloo, Toccoa Falls, Talullah Gorge, Fort Yargo State Park and areas in between.


----------



## biggdogg (Apr 10, 2017)

Part 2...


----------



## biggdogg (Apr 10, 2017)

Part 3...


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 10, 2017)

Beautiful shots,,,, and area,,,,


----------



## rip18 (Apr 10, 2017)

What a great series!  That ought to help jog some memories of a cool trip later!


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 10, 2017)

Yes sir - well documented series!  Thanks for sharing.


----------

